# Newbie



## Kirosh Singh (9/6/16)

Hi all, I'm new to this experience. I started vaping about two weeks ago and really enjoying it.

My current set up is a RX200 and melo3 tank.

In the two weeks that I have been doing this I have already bought myself a second tank and various other juices.

Cheers
Kirosh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75 (9/6/16)

welcome bud ! @kirosh


----------



## DrSirus-88 (9/6/16)

Kirosh Singh said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this experience. I started vaping about two weeks ago and really enjoying it.
> 
> My current set up is a RX200 and melo3 tank.
> 
> ...




Hi Kirosh.

Welcome bud. Hope you have a fantastic Vape journey. You may want to move your post to the introduce yourself page. Just have a look for that. 

Perhaps @Silver will move it for you.


----------



## Frikkie6000 (9/6/16)

epic setup for a new vaper ! Well done and Welcome ! Cheerz !


----------



## zadiac (9/6/16)

Welcome @Kirosh Singh 
Good setup you have there. Enjoy your stay here. Lots of knowledgeable people and an awesome community;


----------

